# Looking for advice on FoodSaver products



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Authorization has been obtained from SWAMBO to procure a FoodSaver appliance, and after looking at their website, I'm beginning to develop paralysis-by-analysis... :crazy:

I like the vertical stance of the 3800 series, and while the 2800 series has a flip-up feature for the same space savings as the 3800, you get to view the butt of the machine (not very stylish...)

I'm having a bit of difficulty determining the other subtle differences between the machines, so if anybody has any direct experience, or has insight as to the benefits of one over the other, I'd be very interested in learning from your knowledge

Thanks!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I am still using the original model FoodSaver that I bought 15 years ago. It is finally getting to where I need to replace it. I will let you be the guinea pig and then buy  One thing I wouldn't do is buy any bags other than FoodSaver, I tried some 2 years ago and they were junk. There is a seller on Amazon who sells bags in 100 quantities at a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

That doesn't seem exactly fair... :lol:

If you get the chance, could you point towards the reasonably priced Amazon seller (private message if necessary)??


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Amazon.com: Quart size 8"x11" bags, 100 PACK. Fits Tilia FoodSaver.: Home & Garden They also have other sizes. Might as well share with everyone :lol:


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, since the feedback here on line was sort of sparse (thanks for your input MaryB) regarding the differences between the 2800 & 3800 series units, I sent an email to FoodSaver asking if they had a comparison chart between their models.

No reply...

So I called 'em up, and the lady on the phone said that this unit

FoodSaver[emoji]174[/emoji] Vacuum Sealer, America's #1 Selling Brand of Home Vacuum Packaging Systems

has a few features that the others don't, and is being offered at a "special introductory price".

It's essentially the same unit (differences in included accessories) that Costco offers, at very similar pricing (factoring in the added accessories)...

SWAMBO finally got to see one at Costco, and deemed it "not as big as I thought", which means that it could occupy space on the counter top, and my thinking was that since it would be in visual range, more likely to be used on a "regular" basis.

So one is on order, and once it gets here and we put it through its paces, we'll let you know what we find out...


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I bought a V2840 from Amazon. Looks like yours but not an upright version. My old one died when I was in the middle of bagging sweet corn so I needed it fast and Amazon usually takes 2-3 days.


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Any neat features that catch your attention??
Does it work as well as your old one did prior to expiration??
Mine should be here in a week, or so...


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

No crush seal for soft stuff like bread, and I can seal a roll bag without having to pull a vacuum. Biggest thing I like is a much wider seal strip over the old one.


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

The machine arrived today (six business days after ordering) and it looks pretty nice...

Doesn't take up too much counter space, and has a sleek appearance that blends well with the other stainless stuff.










We had a roast going all day in the crock-pot, and after SWAMBO and I had our share, the mindless eating machine (college aged son) swooped in for his carrion...

Afterwards, for a test of the new apparatus, what was left of the roast was placed into a 1 quart bag, and after a quick review of the instructions, the process was begun.

Now I'm a "toolie" (read engineer), and useful gadgets can generally get my attention pretty quickly, but this thing ROCKS!!!

I'd read that you need to give the machine a little warm-up time to get the sealing element "primed", so an aloud reading of the steps (for SWAMBO'S benefit, too) for successful sucking and sealing used up enough time for things to be "ready for launch".

Insert the open bag end, the sensors activate the clamping mechanism, the vacuum pump starts to do its trick (and you can see little rivulets of moisture gettin pulled up to the top of the bag), and then it seals the top of the bag, extinguishing the little red light telling you the seal is complete.

Neat!!! VERY neat!!!

SWAMBO was equally impressed, and will be soon investigating other ways in which we can go through the rolls of sealing material. Bulk purchases of food products (divided up into meal size portions) is only the start from what I can tell so far.

This could get interesting... :crazy:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have one of the simple models that lies flat on the counter. I use it almost every day and am very glad I spent the $130 for it at Sam's Club about four years ago. When this one conks out, I WANT ONE LIKE THAT!! 

Does this configuration make it easier to seal juicy/moist foods like raw steaks or cooked veggies? I've learned to put a narrow, folded strip of paper towel between the food and the sealing area, but still.... some moisture sometimes gets through. I dislike freezing foods unsealed just to avoid the mess as it defeats some of the purpose of having the machine in the first place.

I purchased two canisters and a marinating dish, which I don't use and wouldn't recommend unless you live in a very humid climate or somewhere where having insects in the pantry is a problem.


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Let's see if I can describe what's going on in my head for better sealing of wet stuff.

I've heard suggestions of letting the bag hang over the edge of the counter, keeping the moist stuff well below (vertically) the vacuum and sealing area, but that sounds to bee cumbersome.

I've been tossing around the thought of building a short (2" or 3" high) platform to raise the machine, and if I do it right, that platform will have a shallow drawer to store pre-built bags...

That way the bag being sealed can rest on the counter, yet the vaccum and sealing action would be relatively high up away from the juicy stuff.

Only problem that I can foresee at the moment is that liquid WILL migrate up to the vac/seal point, and a paper towel is only going to do just so much...

Testing needs to be done...

As far as the canisters and marinador, El Daughtero likes chicken (when she is not exercising her vegetarian tendencies), and she really likes it with some marinading (can't recall the type) then grilled... We'll give it a shot, and see how it does...

The other little canisters, I figure that we'll try them out on a few different things...

One thing that was decided last night is that when I buy my nine pound of coffee, and mix the two different kinds (3 pounds one type, 6 pounds the other), we'll bag it up small (about 2 cups) portions to refill the counter top container, keeping it fresher, longer...


----------

